# CPC with radiology coding exp in need of part time or full time remote position



## Joanna1 (Jul 20, 2011)

45 Hidden Pointe Dr Purvis, MS 39475
jholland661@gmail.com
6017166073

Joanna Holland

Objective

To obtain a position that  will utilize my training as a medical coder and lead to increased responsibility.

Summary of Qualifications

Graduated in December 2006 from Antonelli College with an Associate Degree in Health Information and Technology
3 years experience Radioligy coding

Work Experience

June 2011-present            Deaconess Home Care        Hattiesburg, MS
A/R Specialist

Follow up on claims
Monthly statements

April 2010-June 2011        Hattiesburg clinic                Hattiesburg, MS
Revenue support specialist

Work claims paid incorrectly by insurance companies
Appeals
Follow up on appeals
Verify claim status

December 2006-April 2010                Comprehensive  Radiology         Hattiesburg, MS
Billing specialist/coder

Post payments
Demographics
Refunds
Answer phones
Handle attorney requests for medical records
Code reports
Work CCI edits
Sort and mail claims
electronic billing
Data entry

Education

Antonelli College: Hattiesburg, MS
Associates degree in health information and technology
Certified medical coder

Additional skills/achievements

Proficient in Microsoft excel, word, powerpoint,outlook
Ability to key 70 words per minute
Academic award for 3.7 GPA

References

Avaiable upon request


----------

